# Il caso



## Mari' (29 Giugno 2011)

*Da mantenere anche i figli
con lavoro a tempo indeterminato*

*La Cassazione: bisogna continuare a  versare l'assegno di mantenimento per i figli maggiorenni, in caso di  coniugi separati, anche se i ragazzi hanno un lavoro fisso. A sancire  l'obbligo basta che l'impiego non sia adeguato rispetto alle aspirazioni*








*ROMA* - Agli occhi di mamma e papà i figli rimangono per  sempre piccoli, da aiutare e sostenere. E anche a quelli della  Cassazione, pare: per la Suprema Corte, infatti, i padri devono  continuare a versare l'assegno di mantenimento per i figli maggiorenni,  che convivono con la moglie separata o divorziata, anche nel caso i cui i  ragazzi abbiano trovato un lavoro con regolare contratto a tempo  indeterminato. A sancire che l'obbligo di versare l'assegno alla ex  moglie permane, basta la circostanza che l'occupazione trovata non sia  adeguata rispetto alle aspirazioni dei figli.

Lo sottolinea la  corte, in una pronuncia destinata a far discutere, che ha respinto il  ricorso di Antonio R., un artigiano in pensione di Perugia, stufo di  versare la paghetta di 150 euro mensili per la figlia venticinquenne  dato che la ragazza, ormai da tempo, lavorava, in regola, come commessa  part-time presso una azienda e poteva contare su uno stipendio di  600-650 euro al mese.

La figlia Teresa ha il diploma da  ragioniera e per la Cassazione, l'impiego trovato non è adeguato  rispetto al titolo di studio: tutto ciò grava sulle spalle del padre  Antonio, che deve essere paziente e continuare a sostenere  economicamente la ragazza. Le ragioniere - nel mercato del lavoro,  osservano i supremi giudici - non vanno più a ruba come una volta, e poi  l'entità della busta paga non è sufficiente a consentire  l'autosufficienza della giovane, seppur convivente con la madre.

In proposito la Cassazione - sentenza 14123 della Prima  
   sezione civile - ricorda che "l'obbligo di versare il contributo per i  figli maggiorenni al coniuge presso il quale vivono, cessa solo quando  il genitore obbligato provi che essi abbiano raggiunto l'indipendenza  economica, percependo un reddito corrispondente alla professionalità  acquisita in relazione alle normali condizioni di mercato". Per smettere  di pagare, si deve provare che il figlio che mantiene si sia "sottratto  volontariamente allo svolgimento di una attività lavorativa adeguata".

In  questo caso, la Suprema Corte ha condiviso il ragionamento della Corte  d'appello di Perugia che aveva messo in evidenza come rispetto al  passato, oggi ci voglia molto più tempo per mettere a frutto un titolo  di studio come quello della ragazza. E ha abbracciato la tesi che lo  stipendio percepito fosse inadeguato rispetto alle sue esigenze di vita.  A nulla è valso il tentativo di papà Antonio di far presente che, da  quando era andato in pensione, il suo reddito si era molto assottigliato  e non era certo colpa sua se Teresa "si era rifiutata di collaborare  nell'azienda artigianale paterna". Si dovrà accontentare del fatto che  in primo grado, il tribunale aveva dimezzato gli originari 300 euro di  assegno. E cercare di non prendersela, dovendo anche versare mille euro  per aver perso la causa in Cassazione. 

(29 giugno 2011)                  
http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20...nti_tempo_indeterminato-18400161/?ref=HREC1-8


:mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Giugno 2011)

Ecco un punto che non condivido. Io non pagherei per nessun motivo del mondo l'assegno. Preferirei campare sotto i ponti.


----------



## Mari' (29 Giugno 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ecco un punto che non condivido. Io non pagherei per nessun motivo del mondo l'assegno. Preferirei *campare sotto i ponti.*


*Sotto il ponte dei frati neri lungo il Tamigi a Londra?  

:mrgreen::mrgreen:


*Ciao URZ  .


----------



## aristocat (29 Giugno 2011)

OMG :confuso: 
Mi rendo conto che i giudici, nell'interpretare le norme, devono smettere i panni del genitore, libero cittadino ecc. ecc. ed essere imparziali, andare talvolta contro il loro sentire. 

Perchè non credo che veramente a loro farebbe piacere foraggiare un figlio che, invece, deve fare gavetta e cercare di farsi largo da solo.

Ne viene però fuori un quadretto che dà ragione a chi insiste che l'Italia è Paese di "bamboccioni" miiiii

Comunque Tanguy mi hai fatto venir voglia di rivederlo


----------

